# Va area gamers!



## Xx Spider xX (Aug 21, 2005)

Greets fellow Virginia area gamers. The following are 2 local Yahoo groups that have done much in the way of linking players to games and vice versa. Look into them, you wont be sorry:

This is the younger of the 2 groups, but membership is on the rise:
Va area D&d 


This group focuses on N.Va, but includes membership from all over the DC metro area:
N.Va D&d 


Both sites are also organizing a local gamers 'gathering' scheduled for Sept. 3rd. See the group sites for further details. At present it looks like a turn-out of roughly 30 people!


----------

